# Hallowindow IV in Progress



## icemanfred

Really looking forward to this


----------



## undeadrevenge

wooop cant wait


----------



## Nevergoback

Darn we're blocked from most social media at work. 

I will have to look tonight, I definitely want to order for this year as I already bought a projector.


----------



## pandora

Can't wait, can't wait, can't wait!!


----------



## dionicia

It's become a Halloween staple....Like candycorn. I CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*Hallowindow iv!!! Yiipppeeeeee!!*

*Hallow and Yiippeee!! Mark - 

But man -- you are killin' us!! We are running out of windows!!  LOL 

Can't wait! Your scenes have made our decor the talk of the town - year after year!

Will follow on FB. 

and Boo from your fans in Cincinnati/Sharonville, OH! *


----------



## Dark lord

Looks like ya may need to offer an all-in-one disc so you can play each H1-4 one after another automatically (with looping) !! 
or we're gonna have to install more windows in our houses,.......LoL   Can't wait for the teaser vid !


----------



## RCIAG

Dark lord said:


> Looks like ya may need to offer an all-in-one disc so you can play each H1-4 one after another automatically (with looping) !!!


ACK! No! I just bought 1 & 2 on one disc & 3 on a different one, it's all that was offered at the time!!

Actually, that's a good idea, but it'd still be nice to have 4 available on its own for those of us that have 1, 2, & 3 in some other form.

This is my first year with Hallowindow & I can't wait!! I've got my sheet, & have to figure out how to keep the kittens out of the window! They're awfully cute & not the teeniest bit scary.


----------



## malibuman

I too can't wait for the next installment of Hallowindow.


----------



## Hobie14T

I would also like all four on one disk. It causes a backup when you change the disks.


----------

